# TAS - The Mighty Southern Fleet



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

I start out this report reflecting on the last big outing for AKFF's Southern Fleet, that I remember, which was the Norske Skog trip in August 2006 where we had 5 people out on the water and only one fish :lol: (though a very nice fish for Sam). Today we beat that milestone. 

Today started out extremely well, as I was setting up my Hobie at the car park, Jimmy43 arrived, closely followed by Vertigrator and Scott all with yaks, Wiseguy and Deepsouth both looking forward to testing out a couple of different units and some shore bashing. A slight wind was up but nothing to deter any of us, the water was pretty flat and surprisingly warm, considering we were expecting a maximum of 17 today.










The four of us headed to give the local flathead population a spray, I think just about everyone had hooked up with in moments of casting a line, though the sizes varied quite a bit. I reckon it was about my sixth fish before I got on to one that was size  . About an hour later Baldy, Robb and Robb's Dad arrived and were quickly out on the water. Robb's little Electric Motor is quite impressive, but try as we might we couldn't convince him that he should be giving his Dad the powered unit :shock: . Soon we had a small flotilla of 7 Kayaks out and about in Oyster Cove.

I had a brief moment of excitment when my rod completely buckled over as I was trolling a 4" Gulp Squid, but what ever it was peeled off quite a bit of line and I reckon I was playing it for about 15 seconds before it was off the hook.  None of the fish were overly exciting and I think Jimmy and Robb both score equal Fish of the Day, with a pair of Flathead about 44 cm long. Special thanks to Robb for donating his fish to the Blaen household dinner table 8) . Jimmy took home a good bag of about 8 fish, Baldy took a few (including the only Salmon of the day), I took 5 for a feed which the family just polished off and were quite happy with the resulting feast and I didn't catch up with everyone else in the fish tally report. For me 5 legal fish meant at least one entry for the Profish 8) , but I still have next weekend to improve on that one for the competition and it's a long weekend to boot in Tassie.










All up we had 9 of us with 7 kayaks out on the water 2 x Hobies and 5 Prowlers (inc Robb's electric powered one), Wiseguy and Deepsouth got to test out paddled, pedaled and powered yaks. Deepsouth was so impressed by the allure of the dark-side, he went into the local Hobie dealer on his way home and put down a deposit in a Hobie Outback, welcome to the dark-side mate. :lol:

It was an excellent morning, from 7:00 to 12:00 out on the water, spent some time with some fellow Tassie Yakers and got home on time as promised to the family (there is a first time for everything :shock: ).

Thanks to everyone who turned up which was everyone who said they were going to, you have to love 100% commitment, let's do it again soon.


----------



## Robb (Nov 9, 2007)

It was an awesome trip John, and thanks to all 8) 8)

Couple nice flatty in the end, and well done to Dan with the Salmon 

Would love to meet up again soon 

Robb


----------



## vertigrator (Jul 25, 2006)

It was good to catch up with the Tassie yakkers and meet a few new faces too. 8)

Unfortunately I had to head off at 10:30 for a prior engagement. Hopefully next GTG I'll be able to stay longer. 

I thought I'd challenge myself a wee bit today, so I took my #6 fly rod with sinking line. At least the flatties put up a decent fight on the long wand.  I managed about 5 on fly and 5 on the soft plastics. Had a few squid hanging onto the soft plastic but they did a good trick of disappearing once I put a jig on.

Then my next challenge was to get a wrasse one fly. So I drifted along the rocky weedy drop off and got some solid strikes until one nailed my pink thing and also managed to bite through the line. Then I ran out of time.

Here's some pics


----------



## Baldy (Oct 1, 2007)

Yeah it was a good day out, in a bay I havnt fished before, nice little spot in there. Thanks for organising the trip mate and sharing your spot.

I was late so missed everyone launching but managed to say gday to everyone but Jimmy, next time eh! 

Well it was the most yak fisherfolk ive seen in one area, even if everyone was a bit spread out by the time I got there. Wiseguy drove all the way from Hamilton[fair trek by tassie standards :lol: ] But like his name suggests hes clever...dropped his tribe off at the inlaws and then came fishing with us 8) :lol: :lol:

Deepsouth.....what can I say....the call from the darkside is strong, first time ive seen one in action today and watching Blaen cruise around I can see why they got ya, like I said today I dont think you can go wrong with any of the popular yaks they all let ya get out there into it  I know what its like saving the pennys and waiting but as ya now know its well worth it!!

Anyway, few pics and a little report from me...

Main aim of today was to meet the new faces, give the fellas a test paddle of my yak and catch a feed of fish and as it turned out got all of them done[ thou Wiseguy didnt paddle mine he went out on Scotts, so close enough] I was just trolling a little HB[strike pro thingymabob] and flicking a SP on the bream rod. For a change the HB caught just as much as the sp, flatties, squid and a salmon came on the HB with just flatties on the sp. Later in the arvo I went for a paddle in the slop out round the point, ended up out in front of kettering and man it was great fun :lol: first time ive had the bow underwater punching into the waves and got my first free ride on the way back...now thats a blast! it was just a bit of windswell and few whitecaps but I found if I really gunned it the thing would just take off!! didnt last that long, best one was maybe 20secs with no paddling but geez she was scooting along :lol: Now I cant wait to find some clean swell in open water and have a crack at it, I'd try for some pics or a vid but I would need a mount for the camera, theres no way im putting that paddle down!!

Enough dribble, just show us the pics they say  :lol: :lol:

Deepsouth fishing the boats in Robbs "stink yak" :lol: :lol: ...heh just kidding mate, love the setup  









The Bent one and Vert talkin turkey, the green prowlers look nice..









Banana mojo, the curse tried to stop me catching fish while I had a snack, good effort but its still a fish :lol: :lol: 









Tried to get a pic of the little swells I was catching, you can kind of see it there...this pic was the best of them...sheesh its hard to get a pic that shows the depth of waves on water, taken lower down was the best I could do..









And last the mixed bag, couple of flatchaps donated by Scott with what I got and theres a good feed, nothing massive but all legal and a few of the flatties went down well for dinner tonight









Theres allready talk of a Troutathon and Trumpeter hunting on the big blue, heres to many more trips and more yaks on the water 

Cheers
Baldy


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Great to see the Tassie scene gaining momentum gents


----------



## Duane (Oct 20, 2007)

Wish I was there, would have been good to meet up with other Tassie yakkers.

I'm hoping to get out at least once a weekend for the next few weeks.

I'll post in this thread as soon as I have definate plans.

I'm also hoping to get my hookah rig sorted by the 15th as well so I can score a few fresh scallops before the cold drives me inside for the next six months.


----------



## jimmy34 (Apr 20, 2007)

Thanks for organising that trip Blaen, was an excellent day. Baldy, I didn't even realize that you turned up and were on the water. Sure I will meet up with you at the next outing. After launching we all dissipated and I found a few reliable grounds across the other side of the bay, so I just drifted over them waiting for that larger specimen. Ended up with 12 keepers, gees they take a while to clean and fillet, I used to be an effective fish filleter but somehow lost the knack. Perhaps a sharp filletting knife next time. Good to find places like that within 1/2 hr of Hobart CBD, means that you can have a good session and be home at a reasonable time of the day.

I think it is great that Robb and his dad came along, and that Kayak of Robb's is something else. What an excellent christmas present you must have been stoked Robb. Good on ya young fella for getting into this enjoyable past time and I reckon you will be able to keep your mum very happy with all the fish you will bring home. When I was 14 I was limited to fishing off the ferry wharves in Sydney harbour. I would have killed for a powered kayak back then.

Took my camera along but it didn't get to use it unfortunately, pity as it was a lovely morning.

Cheers, james


----------



## jimmy34 (Apr 20, 2007)

Baldy, re the third picture with that small yellow fish. Mate, what were you thinking bringing a banana on your yak! You gave yourself away with that one. Its a wonder you got any keepers at all!!!


----------



## Deepsouth (Feb 17, 2008)

Hey Guys,
Well yeah the trip was awesome! I am still stoked just getting out on the water in the kayaks! Cheers again guys for the paddles!
Yeah Baldy they dark side is dark and once there, well you cant see anything else! 8) The prowler was awesome, and I can definately see you enjoying those swell surfs in it! It moves! For me I'm just lazy I think and balancing a paddle a rod and fish while trying to move into a better position was just too much effort :lol: , I bet if I did it more It would be much better, but us younguns today, we're just after the quick fix!
Nice catch too by the way! 
A trout athon I hear!? Well I will be up for that even if its off the bank or wading. Might con the old man into getting a double so I can tag along, He is dead keen to get one, so maybe... HAHAHA LOL, then we can get him to tow us, wadda yah reackon baldy?! LOL
Anyways, guys it was awesome to meet you all and look forward to many more adventures, especially maybe tuna out at eagle hawk neck.... Thats a big dream of mine! Chasing tuna in a kayak! Oh yeah!


----------



## Southerly (Apr 20, 2007)

Great stuff guys, well done to the Tassie crew.

David


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Good to read a few of you Tassie blokes got together,and glad it went well.

Pleasing to see the head count is similar to northern locations, and not as is generally implied :lol: :lol:


----------



## Baldy (Oct 1, 2007)

hehe hey Jimmy, I was waiting for someone to mention the banana curse :lol: :lol: I think its one of those things that only work if you belive in it, I dont so cant say they make any difference, that little pissant aussie salmon was attacking the HB as it sat on the surface while I was having something to eat, so not only can ya catch fish with them onboard, they catch themselves while your actually eating them  :lol: Catch up with ya on the next one mate.

Deepsouth, glad you enjoyed yourself mate, good bunch of blokes there. With reguard to your old man getting a double, from what Ive read most people wouldnt reccomend it, better off with 2 singles they reckon. I think its more to do with moving them around on land solo rather than how they handle on the water. keen for EHN eh, thought about it myself, spent a bit of time down there chasing tuna as a young fella. You would need to pick your days down there, as ya know shes a wild place at times. But like you its on my list of places to paddle, waterfall bay or any of the big cliffs down there would be great to see from a yak. Ya dont need to go far to find the bigguns, I saw a marlin break the surface out in the middle of the bay, between the club ramp and the lufra pub. And theres been tuna hooked just off the point around from the ramp, so anything is possible! Theres also a fair chance you will catch bloody couta all day :lol: :lol: Not sure how to get around them, XOS livies maybe, dunno. I just know they are going to be a pain at the speeds we troll in yaks.

And yeah I agree, Robb is a top young bloke and his old man a good egg for getting out there with him  Not once have I seen Robb playing with a mobile phone...no leet speakin :lol: nothing like half the little turds out there today! Hes the squid master as well, whispers them up from the deep  :lol: His bro Tim is a nice bloke too, both the boys are a credit to Mr and Mrs Crawford  Geez now ive talked him up I'll have to think of some insult to bring him back a peg or 2.......get a haircut ya young lout  :lol: :lol: ...that will do :roll: :twisted:

Duane, no worrys mate, if ya post in the Tas trips section and give a couple of days notice im sure you will get some interest, from me at least 

Lastly, in the fishing report in todays muckery newspaper, theres word of people being roasted by what they think are big kingys down of clifton bluff, if you launch at south arm its not far to get out off blackjack rocks or wait for a light swell and launch one of the beaches, couple of them get a bit of shelter from betsy island in the right direction. But personally I'd just prefer to paddle round from south arm and fish on the way, something to think about given the right conditions anyway. Plenty of flatchaps and pan sized fish off the beaches down there too, so should be no probs getting a feed if the kingys wont play ball.

Cheers
Baldy


----------



## Duane (Oct 20, 2007)

Baldy said:


> Lastly, in the fishing report in todays muckery newspaper, theres word of people being roasted by what they think are big kingys down of clifton bluff, if you launch at south arm its not far to get out off blackjack rocks or wait for a light swell and launch one of the beaches, couple of them get a bit of shelter from betsy island in the right direction. But personally I'd just prefer to paddle round from south arm and fish on the way, something to think about given the right conditions anyway. Plenty of flatchaps and pan sized fish off the beaches down there too, so should be no probs getting a feed if the kingys wont play ball.


South Arm is an area I wouldn't take lightly either. The surf down there tends to be pretty dumpy and I'm not sure I'd be to keen to launch in those conditions yet. Last time I was down that way I was in a 30ft yacht and when it was in the bottom of the swell all we could see was walls of water. I don't think I'd like that feeling in a yak.

And I think the paddle around from the south arm jetty would just about do me in for the day. Maybe I'll pinch Robb's leccy motor set up for the day 

Last year I was looking after a boat for a couple of divers off the iron pot. While they went looking for cray, I dropped a line and couldn't even scare up a bite.


----------



## Baldy (Oct 1, 2007)

Yeah she gets a bit nasty down there eh, surfed there as a kid and dropped the odd pot round betsy in boats, so Ive got a fair idea what I'd be in for. I got the blackjack rocks bit wrong though, I forgot thats further east, not sure of the name of the spot im thinking of, I took a screen shot of google earth to show ya where I mean. The other option is to paddle down from pipeclay lagoon at cremorne, gets ya down to the headland east of clifton and is about 8kms round trip.

I know what ya mean though, not an area to be taken lightly but once ya get a few more kms under your belt 4kms isnt that bad, Ive got no shame in turning around and just fishing the bays if its too rough on the day. When im plotting a course I figure 20kms return trip is about my limit, that doesnt count all the drifting back and padding over the same ground but its a good guide. But thats for sheltered water, to start with I'd take that back to 10kms in open water, untill I get more used to it. I dont try and break any speed records, just plug along but you would be surprised how quick the kms add up.

Im temped to wait for a warm day and head out for a look with an empty yak, to see if I can catch the swells, Im thinking the windswell yesterday being shorter and sharper made them easier to catch. Not sure how it would go on some big rollers hence the empty yak :lol: At least with the cleaner wider swells the only time your in danger of coming off the yak is when your up on the plane and if you did come off your not going to get smashed by the next wave like in a beach situation.

Might not be for everyone but this wave catching thing is new to me, I thought I would never take the yak out without fishing gear but I might just do that now for a bit of fun on a warm day.

ahh sorry for the long posts, its addictive stuff this yakfishin 

Cheers
Baldy


----------



## Deepsouth (Feb 17, 2008)

Nice spot there baldy, surfed alot down there a few years back, and there are some prime salmon spots to hit if its right! I remember being at a place called lumpys and there were HUGE and LOTS of salmon catching the waves with us! So when the kayak is paid for....straight down there...after I get a fair bit more exp on some calmer stuff first though...now that I think about it... :shock: Might wait a while, there can be a good four to five meter swell cranking if you get right, or wrong... but yeah man, surfing the waves, that would be so sweet! Used to do it a little on a little surf ski back in south africa and its AWESOME! Down side is not kicking up the nose... SPLAT :shock: 
Anyways I am off for work training for a fortnight, so if It seems I have lost intrest...  I havent, just away!  
Have fun everyone! And thanks again!


----------



## vertigrator (Jul 25, 2006)

Hey Baldy, The Cape Deslacs rocks at the Eastern end of Clifton Beach is a hotspot for big flatties, big salmon and I've even spotted a small shark crusing along the edge. My best session there was a dozen 40cm flatties in 1 hour from the rocks. When it fires it's a top spot.

I attempted to paddle down from Cremorne once but picked the wrong time of a very hot day. It was 35 degrees and I headed out at about 1pm. It was beatiful as I headed out but then the sea breeze came in big time all of a sudden :shock: . Getting back up the channel was some wet, surfing fun. But at least it was a good test of the yaks stability.

So the trick would be to leave early in the morning on a low swell and moderate temp day of low 20s. If it gets too nasty you can always go in the lagoon too.


----------



## Baldy (Oct 1, 2007)

Hey mate, yeah I know what ya mean about that breeze when it comes up, I was only a few hundred meters down from the mouth one day and got blown back to the canal quick smart, it didnt click to me if ya paddled fast enough you can catch them, so i used to just plug along with them rolling under me. Obviously its safer to just do that but if everything on the yak is secure and ya dont mind a dip....why not :lol:

Im terrible with placenames so will forget that by tomorow, not much would surprise me down there, from killer whales to sand whiting!! Like you say an early morning trip would be the go.

I'd much rather do these trips with a mate or two, for safety reasons and because it more fun with someone to laugh at...er..with! Between Scott and his noahs and tuna on the eastcoast we could be having a few adventures soon enough 

Dodge, Lets just call the other one paul lennon, big, red and angry ....and doesnt mind a spa 8) 8) :lol:

Cheers
Baldy


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Guys, it was good to see a few of the guys I hadn't seen for a while and put some faces to names. For me the morning was a success due to us introducing two new guys to yak fishing and also burleying up a few of the boys to have a lash for some tuna. Thanks to Blaen for organising it and his infectious enthusiam.

Yesterday afternoon the wind was only blowing around 10-15 knots so i grabbed a 10kg outfit and a CD17 rapala headed out into Storm Bay and started trolling past the iron pot, towards Betsy Island. The conditions were good, choppy water surface, outgoing tide from the Derwent/Channel ect ensured quite a bit of bait was around with some intermittent bird action. Despite this, after a touch over 3 hours trolling, I didn't even get to turn a reel. I am hanging out for the annual aero squid invasion which should arrive in the next couple of weeks. This will hopefully pull some pelagic action into reach of us Southern yakkers.

Catch ya Scott


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWUEUw/4AABJfgAAQQCUACCCQFAA/55+QIAB1ET1Tyj1HqMg0B6IDU9NKj09Rqep+qBoxPUMXGJnhqfDHAS2VVvkzZal7mE17EdCN7aLZiPRlykiOGSI4X0EYsN6zveNFwWOMZghAjl81Ea1hiOUCUMJK5M1fN+uKiv6wKoLEaNRwYiX/i7kinChIIIph/wA=


----------



## wrasseman (Jul 28, 2006)

Sounds like a good gtg there guys. I'll be there for sure next time now that I live at the right end of the state and have finally upgraded the yak.


----------



## vertigrator (Jul 25, 2006)

Would be great to have you join us Col. Let us know any insider info on fish escapees down that way too. We can mop 'em up in the yaks.


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

redphoenix said:


> As others have said, great to see the Tazzie crew out and about. Glad that the cobwebs have been consigned to the bottom of the ocean now John.
> 
> Red.


Thanks Red, it was great morning and by the looks of things we already have a few options floating about for the next trip.

Clifton sounds like the go, especially after reading about those guys getting busted off by Kingies down that way.


----------

